# Hope Vision R8



## radirpok (Feb 1, 2006)

Just when you thought some companies bit the dust... a new autumn is always the start of a new season ;-)

Check this out:
Wiggle | Hope Vision R8 LED Front Light Front Lights









No XMLs in there, but the XPG is not a bad choice at all.
Plus a nice LCD display.

The really interesting part is the optics: 4 spot, 2 diffused and 2 elliptical lens, which sounds like they really spent some time tuning the beam, and they also claim that they can control the LEDs individually (this is something I've been missing from Lupines a long time ago).

I love their precision regarding light output:
"Light Output: 2000 measured lumens, 2890 generated lumens"

In the Magicshine vocabulary this would be marketed as a 3000+ lumens light 

Would love to read a review if somebody buys one...


----------



## Chromagftw (Feb 12, 2009)

Thanks for sharing Radipok. There's a lot going on in that R8 for sure. HOPE's Vision 4 LED looks promising too. 

Let the 2012 Lumen battles begin.


----------



## Wombat (Jan 25, 2004)

Radirpok. That's an interesting light. I wonder how they achieve the "options for varying the beam angle"? 

Perhaps varying power to individual LEDs changes the beam's apparent shape? It will also be interesting to see how their UI works.

Tim


----------



## spankone (Aug 31, 2011)

The new vision 4 looks small compared to the previous version. And not crazy expensive.


----------



## spankone (Aug 31, 2011)

I cant post links yet as I'm a noob but hope have a great pdf about their lights on the hopetech website talks about led basics etc worth a look


----------



## Chromagftw (Feb 12, 2009)

spankone said:


> I cant post links yet as I'm a noob but hope have a great pdf about their lights on the hopetech website talks about led basics etc worth a look


No prob mate:

http://www.hopetech.com/webtop/modules/_repository/documents/HOPE-VISION-Email.pdf

Lots of info there for sure.


----------



## spankone (Aug 31, 2011)

I've allready sent that link to a few mates interested in a set of lights, great for noobs


----------



## Jim311 (Feb 7, 2006)

Bad ass but pricey.


----------



## Titus Maximus (Jan 3, 2004)

Sweet! Gives my Dinotte dual quad lumen envy. Love the offset bayonet mount and flexibility in light output.


----------



## flaxx (Dec 18, 2011)

damn, I just ordered a lupine betty (on sale). should have waited for this one. should be like betty, but at half to a third of a betty. and looks badass !


----------



## flaxx (Dec 18, 2011)

my 2011 betty 14 just arrived from crc (was on sale), with the big bottle battery. a piece of art. so might stick with it. at least wait for first beamshot comparisons of the hope r8 and the betty.


----------



## kwarwick (Jun 12, 2004)

I wonder what happened to this light? 

I noticed today that it seems to be no longer showing at Chain Reaction Cycles and comes up as "discontinued" at Wiggle. Other Hope lights are still listed including the brand new R4 so it seems it is only this model that has gone AWOL.

Given the competition has heated up considerably with all the multi-XML lights being released by other companies it almost seems like they missed the boat for this model by designing it using XPG leds *and* not getting it out for the northern hemisphere 2011 night riding season.

I've been following this light since I heard about it what feels like a year ago now, but at this point their latest and greatest flagship light is looking obsolete before it even hits the market.


----------



## erol/frost (Jan 3, 2004)

Was at my LBS yesterday to have a squeeze on the Hope lights. Vision 1 pretty neat, the R4 pretty much what you want to have and R8... No, nothing, Hope are having problems with the battery according to the guy behind the counter. Too bad. A few retailers is showing it as "discounted" so something might not have been going according to the plan... Anyone have more info?

Checked out Hopes website and couldn`t find it there either.


----------

